# ACTION SHOTS! For the love of FUN! -Let's See em!-



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

You all know how much I love pics... but my FAVE FAVES have to be Action shots & Profile or head shots! 

In this thread I would like to see EVERY ONES ACTION SHOTS!!! 
I've been seeing some GREAT ones lately, and would love to just see them in one place! So come on yall! Let's see your dogs having a blast!
(Add what ya have... and if you get more... keep on adding!)

I'll start with a few of my faves!

-This is now my siggy on my other forums *no size limit hehe* "With happiness... The sky's the limit..."









LOL! Putting on the brakes!









Sprinting!









More jumping! (Please ignore me in this pic! It was 35 lbs ago *blegh* lol)









As you can tell Callahan is the ATHLETE of the family! 
So funny too cuz my sister is the Athlete of the two of us... and her gal Jade is a Lazy Chunky Butt! Haha!
few more!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't have too many action shots of Nubs since I'm the one that is normally making him run or jump. 







From sun to snow...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL!









My dancing gal!









Siblings!









LoL! another funny one!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Last one for now! Saphron!










GREAT PICS DARKMOON!!! Glad you posted up! I love Nubs!
My fave of him is that last pics! So awesome! I'll be looking forward to more! Maybe when ya can get some help with the pics!
Thanks for posting!
Nessa


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Love those pictures of Callahan! Wow he sure can jump!

Here's a few of mine. I don't have very many yet, I hope to get lots more this summer. All these are from this winter lol.


































Posted this a second ago then realized you were posting more so I deleted it... here it is lol


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Awe LOL! You didnt have to delete hun! But thanks for posting them right back up! I was like WAIT A MINUTE Wasnt there more pics a bit ago?! 

LOL! 
Oh those are great pics of your babies! I love seeing them in mid FUN RUN or mid gait! Cant wait to see some summer pics of your babies! I'll be looking forward to them!

Hehe and yea Callahan is a crazy launcher! He just loves to jump!
Nessa


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Oh I love action shots! Here are some of mine.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Huskylvr THOSE ARE GREAT! Thanks so much for joining in and putting yours up!

Just look at Dakota's expression!!! That is what I mean by FOR THE LOVE OF FUN! Nothing but a happy face! Action shots are just the best! Captures the true love that the dog has for -exercising, running, jumping, just plain ol FUN!-

Keep em coming yall!
Nessa


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

All WONDERFUL! Sure loves to run!
Nessa


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, Nessa! If he could he would run all day long.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I love these pictures! The Dane pics are really terrific! Here are some of mine.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness! That first one makes me think, "Can you ever be tall enough to hold a toy up for a Dane?" Answer is...YEP. What a capture, and the others are great too! Love the ears flying in the wind  Beautiful Dane! The siblings is funny. I have siblings, and that's how they play! The one with the open mouth is hilarious! Saphron is really pretty, and look s as though gliding over the sea.

Nubs is totally tearing around for his toy...very cute. Handsome boy.

Jake looks like he loves to be chased with the ball! I have one that enjoys playing keep away too! They are having a blast!

Huskyluv those are great pics! Gorgeous Huskies! Nice to see them playing. I've never seen any before, they're wonderful!

FourIsCompany, beautiful pics and dogs! You know they are getting lots of love and play time


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to add a few to the mix.

I think I posted this already..but I really like it. You had to see him the way he entered the water... flying. Spotacus.









Maggie, Spotacus and Vicky - I got your neck, no I do.









I made a make-shift jump in my garage for fun, this is Vicky chasing a lure and jumping. Excuse the mess.









This is Shelby, my rescue, and Jasper, a breeder take back, playing in the yard.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Not sure if this last one is "action" enough but it's hilarious...


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

I keep looking through your pics...saying, wow...wow...wow...wow. Great pics...and beautiful dogs!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

AlaskaDals said:


> Jake looks like he loves to be chased with the ball! I have one that enjoys playing keep away too! They are having a blast!


Oh yes, he definitely loves to be chased with the ball  He also likes to chase it himself, but he'll try and get me to chase him if he's feeling impish, which is quite often.


Darkmoon- love those pictures of Nubs! He looks great.

Huskyluv- Those are AMAZING! What great shots... Dakota is obviously enjoying himself! Beautiful husky.

AlaskaDals- I LOVE that picture of Spotacus. I find your Dals really breathtaking, absolutely gorgeous.

Cheetah- That last shot of Shippo is hilarious. I also like the one where it looks like he's making a U-turn to go after the ball!

Luvmyrotti- That second one is just awesome!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

AlaskaDals said:


> I keep looking through your pics...saying, wow...wow...wow...wow. Great pics...and beautiful dogs!


I am jealous of your jumping in the water pic! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow! These are all awesome. Mine are sadly lacking for action but this motivates me to go try to get some better shots. Here are a few anyway.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Great pics everyone !! 

Here are a few of my dobes I love trying to get good action shots


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

a few more of Casper


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I think this might be my favorite picture of Marge ever.










A couple more..



















Back when the DP was safe.. can't go much anymore ><


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Now some more recent ones










Hey! Heeling is action!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's some of ours... (You guys know I have a ton xD)





































ROFL^


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I have a million. Action shots are my favorites...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've posted these before but I still smile when I see them...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Kelli, your Dobes are lovely. So elegant...they look like deer when they run!

Strangely, Clifford is the athlete of my two boys:










(That is not me in the picture, btw.)

This is Alvin at his most active:










Oh, wait, this one almost looks like an action shot...as long as I don't tell you that he wasn't playing fetch. He was just carrying that ball around.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

YAY!!!! So many more posts!!!! And they are all SO GREAT!

AlaskaDals! Awesome photos! I'm so glad that you came in and joined! Seeing your Dals are a real treat! Love love love the "flying" pics! As you can tell, I LOVE JUMPING PICS! The best!

Oh and Cheetah yay! Gosh I LOVE the fixed look on Shippo's face! Total herding look if I ever saw one! So beautiful! Eevee flying is GREAT! Thanks so much!

OOOOOhhhh Lovmyrotti!!!
My fave is the second pic!!! (I cant tell who it is though  I'm sorry!)
Gosh look at that biggun just RUMBLING towards ya! Love it!!!

Awe Inga! ACTION IS ACTION! No matter how exciting or relaxed it is!!!
Thanks for posting up! Love seeing moving rottie butts!

KelliCZ! Great pics too! I love the one of Casper in FULL AIR! Like he's prancing!

Yay Marge pics!!! I love the jumping ones!!! So great! What an expression on her as well!

Awe and yes! The Paps! Thanks for posting up Laurelin! I love your action shots!

Love the jumping in the snow shots Winnie!

and Love Clifford swimming and Alvin in mid pee! See action is action!

Thanks everyone! HOpe to see more!!!!
nessa


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Rarr, Kill!!








I know I can find something if I just keep digging...
















Wee!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I found this one and it made me squee so I'll share it too.










_Little_ Nard! *sniffle*


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

This is still one of my faves of Bentley.








This one is kinda dark, but I love the prancing


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Fun thread! Be warned, I have TONS, and I'm in a picture posting mood tonight.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here are some shots of Johnnie ... Few of Frankie 





































Pt 2 is coming


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Johnnie says that's all folks


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a few more that I took this evening, trying to get the hang of action shots. Of course it didn't occur to me to look in the manual for shutter priority/action shot type settings... so most of what I took are really blurry. I'm going to try and put my new knowledge of this camera to the test tomorrow maybe.


































Couple more next.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll stop there!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Holly jumping in the pool...








Holly and Shadow.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Being a Dork and chasing his tail LMAO









Bowling Ball Action.......


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

MORE GREAT PICS!!! I love them!!! Keep em coming you all! 
Nessa


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have many... but this is too cute. He's gotten so big since this was taken.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hehe caught this one last night!!!
SO freaking funny!!!

Catching a treat!









Nessa


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Well my dog is kind of a lazy bum, so..I hope this counts for some kind of action....
lol


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nott the best...but...


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

What a fun thread!!! All these pics have me laughing! I love seeing dogs having so much fun!

Nessa that pic of your dog catching the treat is HILARIOUS!!!!! What perfect timing LMAO!!!!

Here's a few action shots of my Lucy goose! She loooooves action! LOL!









Attacking her piggy LOL!


















My avatar....again with the piggy...LOL


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh and one more, from just the other day....with her spring hair cut! LOL!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

These are ALL GREAT!!!! Nessa that picture is so funny, the facial expression is priceless.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Hehe caught this one last night!!!
> SO freaking funny!!!
> 
> Catching a treat!
> ...


ROFL! Those bulging cheeks- they are way too funny


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Lets see...some of my faves:









Lefty at 8 weeks









Viggo horsing around with his son, Lanner









Viggo









Viggo


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

More:









Cake









Basil









Cake









Cake


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Just a few more:








Viggo









Cake









Viggo's son, Lanner, at 12 weeks









Kitty, our liver girl that nows lives next door, and baby Cakey!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Wabana, Cake appears to be half Flat Coat and half crocodile!

Nessa, that is the craziest picture maybe EVER. How did you even manage to get that?!?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Amber_Girl said:


> Well my dog is kind of a lazy bum, so..I hope this *counts for some kind of action....*


Teehee! I love action shaking shots too, Amber_Girl! Action is action! Remember?! 



Puppy_love_122 said:


> Nott the best...but...


Loved seeing them having a blast Puppy_love!!! Thanks for sharing!!!



lucyloo2 said:


> What a fun thread!!! All these pics have me laughing! I love seeing dogs having so much fun!
> 
> Nessa that pic of your dog catching the treat is HILARIOUS!!!!! What perfect timing LMAO!!!!
> 
> Here's a few action shots of my Lucy goose! She loooooves action! LOL!


What a little fireball!!! Look at that girl go!!! Big fun in a small package, I love it!
Teehee my boy is such a ham! Silly goof! and I've gotten good at capturing it! 



Inga said:


> These are ALL GREAT!!!! Nessa that picture is so funny, the facial expression is priceless.


LOL! GLAD YOU LIKE ALL THE PICS INGA!!! And CALLAHAN'S PIC TOO!!! Teehee he is such a fun bag!



Blizzard said:


> ROFL! Those bulging cheeks- they are way too funny


LOL! Bulging cheeks so right! haha he's got some big jowls on him and its fun to watch them flop around teehee!



wabanafcr said:


> Lets see...some of my faves:


Oh Wabana, those pics are GREAT!!! I love seeing some awesome working dogs! Look at your babies fly! So perfect! Glad ya joined in! So so glad!



FilleBelle said:


> Wabana, Cake appears to be half Flat Coat and half crocodile!
> Nessa, that is the craziest picture maybe EVER. How did you even manage to get that?!?


LOL! 
PERFECT TIMING hun! Talk about prefect timing!
Since I found out how much he loves jumping (when he was a little monkey butt) I've had great practice taking the PERFECT pics!
Nessa


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, some amazing pics! Love the dals, huskies, flatcoats, and paps... I wish my camera was capable of that quality of action shots!


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I have posted this before but you wanted action shots. Thank heaven we don't have snow now.































No snow picture. Just tug of war


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I love all the action shots! Here are a couple of recent ones of Cupid and Clayton wrestling. I like the first one because of the ears.










And this one looks like Cupid is delivering a smackdown, but he's really pretty gentle with the puppy. Doesn't go at full strength.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

A few of Blizzard...
























Doing a bum-waggle, LOL


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> ROFL! Those bulging cheeks- they are way too funny


Oh. My. Gawd!! That is so wonderful and so bizarre at the same time! LOL!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther chasing a tennis ball. (Imagine that.) You could water ski behind that dog when she's chasing tennis balls.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

GREAT GREAT SHOTS EVERYONE!!!
This thread turned out super great!!!

When I have some time I would love to make a compilation video of these shots! Hope you all dont mind!!!

So great! THanks for those who posted up on here!!! Keep em coming if ya got more!

I'm thinking of another FUN pic thread! 

Nessa


----------

